# tempos going.x factor or elite?



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

hi there ive had a tempo 2 for 12 months or so , loved every minute ,originally got it for the family factor but its just been me and sometimes a mate fishing the local reef, but now the time has come ... i bought a new sounder and was going to fit it to the warship and then i got to thinking :twisted: why fit it to an old boat whe you can get a new one[have a buyer for the tempo].now i realise you have heard all the new yak threads before but i would really appreciate your input on a new yak for me ,im 80 kilos love paddling so no mirage dr. and from what i can gather i like the look of the elite and the malibu x factor[although im not too sure of availibility of the latter]and even the profish .all i want is to fish in the ocean ,and distance is not too much of an issue[a few kms at most].id appreciate some yak banter and maybee even one for sale.. cheers


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

I honestly havent heard anyone with a prowler complain about them. The only thing i can think of is the lack of access to the inside of the hull at the rear, but that might just be a case of installing a hatch back there.

I am 6ft tall, 85kg and the prowler elite is great, cant really think of any complaints.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> I honestly havent heard anyone with a prowler complain about them. The only thing i can think of is the lack of access to the inside of the hull at the rear, but that might just be a case of installing a hatch back there.
> 
> I am 6ft tall, 85kg and the prowler elite is great, cant really think of any complaints.


You were complaining about it not even a week ago! :lol: 
That's ok, if you sell it, I'll buy it. :twisted:


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

Having owned both, if you don't need the extra carrying capacity of the X, then go for the Elite. Its a bit more slimline and much easier to handle loading and unloading and is a little faster in the water. They are both great kayaks though.

Fishnfreak is right, not too many people complain about the Elite, and although there is the odd exception to the rule, a lot more people have sold their X and bought an Elite than the other way around.

You'll enjoy paddling either.


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

thanks guys i think the elite is winning so far but the profish could be a late challanger, do you chuck your fish in the front hatch of the prowler? could get messy couldn't it, its just having the tempo theres always room to put your catch in one of the many wells on board,cheers


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Mate,

I really love my elite....the only trouble is, I have never been able, ( or seriously tried) to access the front hatch on the water. I normally towel wrap my catch, and then paddle in with the fish semi secured under my left leg. There is a thread on this forum, which shows how to open up the top of the prowler, and make a really good hatch, and I might try it one day, but as yet do not have the courage to slit the yak that much. I regard the front hatch as just the place where the battery lives, and if I ever did decide to do an overnight visit to an area, good storage for camping gear.

If I was in the market for a new yak, I would certainly be looking at the viking profish, as a serious contender for my bucks.

Cheers Andybear


----------



## tazzman (Jun 29, 2008)

the viking profish 45 looks excellent pitty about the load capacity  :shock: with me on board wouldnt be able to take a kid for a ride or much gear love the centre hatch though love the look of the xfactor and th mission 390 catch.i think the xfactor can carry 1 extra with an especially made hatch cover dont have a kayak as yet but these 2 are what im looking at
cheers dave :?


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

thx bear and taz ,youknow its starting to sink in to me that you really have to be careful choosing a new yak as yhey all look sleek and sexy but are they 100% functional.even the elite which i thought for all money was the one now im thinking that hatch up the front might be a pain, eg the other weekend i bagged a few good snapper and im thinking it would be much easier to throw them in the front well of say the profish then trying to get them into the elite [or malibu ]hatch as the back would be crate , anchor etc...more feedback please.... :?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

azzaroo said:


> thx bear and taz ,youknow its starting to sink in to me that you really have to be careful choosing a new yak as yhey all look sleek and sexy but are they 100% functional.even the elite which i thought for all money was the one now im thinking that hatch up the front might be a pain, eg the other weekend i bagged a few good snapper and im thinking it would be much easier to throw them in the front well of say the profish then trying to get them into the elite [or malibu ]hatch as the back would be crate , anchor etc...more feedback please.... :?


Then get a yak with a usable centre hatch. Cobra and Malibu are best in this regard for the plastic navy


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Consider looking at the new Malibu x-13, well worth a look i reckon, it has only just arrived in the country, i think its around $1700 but don't hold me to that price.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

I have paddled both and much prefer the Xfactor. The only thing i liked better on the elite were the transducer scupper. The speed differnece between the two I clocked using gps, and it was marginal to say the least. The X has more payload, more areas to mount stuff, way better inside access for fitting batteries, transducers etc, lifetime warranty, is 5kg lighter (I have weighed them both before the critics start), is far more stable and is perfectly dry as opposed to the puddle in the elite.

On the downside, it is more money, and it is more difficult to load due to its girth, and catches more wind on the drift due to its higher freeboard. By removing the centre hatch and using this as an area to grab hold of instead of the handle opposite you eliminates any difficulties when loading.

The comment keeps getting thrown around about more people selling Xfactors for elites. To put this into perspective, there are over 3000 members on this forum, only 3 that I know of here sold Xfactors for elites. Over in WA where the Xfactor is more prolific, I know of at least 9 people who have traded elites for Xfactors due to the Xfactor being more suited to the more serious ocean conditions that they have over there.

Both are great boats, either way you will get a good ship.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

keljad said:


> it is more difficult to load due to its girth,


Exactly. It may be lighter 'on paper', we'll give it that, but the fact is because of its sturdyness its a b*stard to handle! :lol: Guess you can't have it both ways!


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

whoaa now we're talkin, sold the queen mary2 this arve for 950$ now its show time ,i rang fishyak to find a price for a malibu x 13 or factor delivered to nsw but no answer yet,and i can buy a profish up the road at skee at mullaway tomorrow and have it primed ready to go by next w/end.wouldn't the profish sounder setup be pretty good just for the fact that everything is nice and snug in the perspex box and the centre hatch would/could double as a live bait tank,i'd love to hear from a profish to see how they r shaping up, keep up the replies fellas im loving it. cheers


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

abitfishy said:


> keljad said:
> 
> 
> > it is more difficult to load due to its girth,
> ...


like i said mate, take out the centre hatch and there is no problem, I understand where you had difficulties with yours as I had the same until i figured this out. Also, its definatley lighter than the elite........i weighed them both. My Xfactor with sounder and battery and xwing and all accessories fitted came in still 0.4kg lighter than the elite as it comes off the shop floor. I put this down to all the brass inserts I guess, because the hull thickness is no better than the xfactors


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

azzaroo said:


> whoaa now we're talkin, sold the queen mary2 this arve for 950$ now its show time ,i rang fishyak to find a price for a malibu x 13 or factor delivered to nsw but no answer yet,and i can buy a profish up the road at skee at mullaway tomorrow and have it primed ready to go by next w/end.wouldn't the profish sounder setup be pretty good just for the fact that everything is nice and snug in the perspex box and the centre hatch would/could double as a live bait tank,i'd love to hear from a profish to see how they r shaping up, keep up the replies fellas im loving it. cheers


hey mate.
the sounder setup on the profish is very good, having the sounder & battery in the one water resistant compartment is a great idea.
the centre well is also a very good feature, it can be used as a live bait tank or for rod storage if you fit a storage hatch to the front of the centre well as i have done  
the profish is very well setup for fishing and i can recommend skee kayaks if you choose to buy a profish, they give very good support


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

I saw a profish last weekend, and to be honest i was kinda appalled by the fit and finish of the yak, you could fit your finger in the gap between the hull and the rodholder :shock: This hadnt been pulled out at the show either, it had sealant in there which showed the rosholder had been sealed up in that condition.

BTW, this is just a personal opinion, that i concluded from the appearance of one profish


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

thx blaggon,fishnfreak for the feedback im glad to hear your happy with the profish blaggon..and i respect what you have seen yourself ffreak,so ill just have to go today and check the yak in question out at skee,any more profish or maybe x factor feedback and elite appreciated cheers..........


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

azzaroo said:


> thx blaggon,fishnfreak for the feedback im glad to hear your happy with the profish blaggon..and i respect what you have seen yourself ffreak,so ill just have to go today and check the yak in question out at skee,any more profish or maybe x factor feedback and elite appreciated cheers..........


I've had a Prowler 15 before I bought my X-Factor. I prefer the greater load capacity of the X, but the deciding factors were hull accessibility (rear hatch) and the better deck layout. With my girth and propensity for carrying lots of gear, the X-Factor works well for me. The wider beam makes it more difficult to handle than the Prowler, but I spend more time paddling than carrying, so that factor didn't concern me. The X is surprisingly fast for a yak of its size. There are only 3 or 4 kayaks with a similar load capacity and the X is the fastest of those.

I would call the X-Factor the perfect kayak.....for me. It may not be the best kayak for you. Do yourself a favor and test paddle as many kayaks as possible. Think long and hard about what you want from a kayak (features, layout, size, speed, stability....) before you make a decision. Don't let anybody tell you that a particular kayak is 'the best.' The best kayak is the one that you are comfortable with. I bought a Prowler 15 because I thought it was the 'best kayak' available. The Prowler is undoubtedly a fine kayak, but it wasn't 'the best' for me. Taking a couple of different kayaks out for a test paddle will help prevent buyers remorse.

Good luck with the search.


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

thx dgax nicely put ,i 'd luv a supa fast yak but being realistic the load capacity is more important to me as i want i want iwant so yes it would be supa to test drive a few but i dont have the luxery being midway between sydney and brisso thers not that much on offer thas why the akff is so invaluable to research everything and then make a informed guess,i'm getting closer though i can feel it ..thx again


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Gday Azzaroo

Ive got a prowler but I wouldnt consider myself bias, theres no perfect yak like Doug said.

Heres what I reckon, being 80kg I'd be looking at the prowler or profish for a start. No doubt the X-Factor is a great yak, but its suited to the bigger person, no offence intended its just the way it is. Im bout 70kg now and the elite suits me, its a handfull off the water but ive got no problem with it[ I load it one end at a time using an extension bar off the front roofrack and just lift it strait off]. The carry handles are sturdy and you will work out the knack of lifting any kayak you get.

Its gonna depend a bit on how and where you fish as well mate, if your catching those huge snapper, macks, kings...ect then somewhere to store big fish would be a concern. But if your like me and chase bread and butter type fish most of the time..Flatties..salmon...trout..whiting..squid..ect ect then large areas to store fish arnt such a problem. I dont live bait too often and in hull access doesnt really worry me, as it is the only thing I put in my front hatch is the spare paddle and recently a first aid kit in a drybag. Like I say it will depend alot on where and what your fishing for, theres no real need for surf launches down here so storing rods wasnt a worry. As for in hull access while on the water im not sure what I would put in there, everything I need is either in my bumbag or in the tacklebag behind me and the crate holds everything else. The hatch between your legs in the prowler is a sealed unit, you could cut it out and people have done it with no dramas but like I said, I cant think of what I'd put in there. I put my car keys, wallet and smokes in there....thats all I need 

Its not easy mate I know, the thing is you could pick either one of them and love it and never look back.

Go with ya gut feeling, there must be one of them you just like for whatever reason, pick that one mate....it worked for me ;-)

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

hey baldy jeez it must be cold down there its pretty bloody chilly up here at the moment..but yeah.. thanks for the reply..im not much of a fisherman ,only been fishing since i got the yak 18 months ago and im 42..but im hooked for want of a better word and all i want to do is have some fun and catch a feed at the same time,in saying that ,yes ,all i want is to experiance all that the sporthas offer..livebaiting ,macs,big snaps and the like so i guess i 'll go with that gut feeling..soon.. after i get it.. but the ol gut is pretty gurgly as it was a big night last night i think i might sign off noww....cheers :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey mate, yeah its been a bit chilly, Im near Hobart so dont get the freezing overnight temps at sealevel here but the daytime temp leaves a lot to be desired!

You have done a good job to get it down to just 3 yaks! the exact same 3 yaks I got it down to when I got mine[the profish was allmost ready then] Theres a couple of threads I posted about it.

Maybe the profish would suit you up there mate? no doubt it has a better spot to store fish with that big centre hatch/well but having said that other blokes fish of yaks without that kind of thing and do ok, you know how it is ya make do with what you have in the end. Breambo on here paddles a RTM Disco and rips into the big fish up there, Billybobs nails the macks from a swing and is well known for BIG fish. As far as I know both those yaks dont have great inhull access from where you sit.

The gut feeling I mean is do you keep comparing others kayaks to one of those 3? I found myself comparing the others to the prowler, even if it has nothing to do with fishing, part of it was I just liked the look of them. when you compare the prowler and x factor in hull access and storage the x factor wins easy but then you need to decide what to put in there...sure its great for those planned camping trips or filling with huge fish but be honest with yourself....how often will you actually do those trips...compared to the quick trips chasing a pan sized feed. For me, Im like most I spose...grand plans to paddle and camp, chase tuna off the coast and all those wonderfull things BUT the fact is, most trips are close to home chasing estuary species.
I was right too, still havnt kayak camped and 90% of my trips have been chasing juicy little flatchaps  :lol: Of course I'll want a challenge sooner or later but for now Im happy, next thing will be Trout on fly so once again the prowler is more than capable for that. and that massive storage is no use to me again.

Like I said mate, any one of those yaks will do the job and will handle more than you or I can take!! Its a bit like dirtbikes, if ya ride them from a young age you work your way up, when your ringing the neck of that little 50cc riceburner ya move up to a 2stroke 80 and the same thing again....125cc....then onto the 250's. In kayak terms I feel like the prowler can handle alot more than im prepared to dish out , nothing wrong with that either....allthough ive been fishing on and off since I was a kid Im fairly new to kayaks in general, I'd never been on one untill my late 20's.

If you can catch up with some of your local yakkers from here that would help, seeing them on the water and setup might help ya decide.

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## azzaroo (Aug 17, 2007)

nice work baldy,wise words and plenty of them,i'd take me an hour to write that much..yeah my local yak stockist is closed for a week ,they have a profish to check out, so i'll chill and do some more surfing [web & waves] i dont think i'll rush into anything ,like u said they are all more than capable,its fun looking though...the thrill of the chase :twisted: :twisted: cheers...


----------

